# Rattly and raw present - martin france drums



## rattlyandraw (Sep 14, 2015)

After a long time in development we are super happy to launch the *RaR Signature Range* with an incredibly detailed and realistic-sounding drum kit instrument for Kontakt and the free Kontakt Player, featuring one of the world's finest and most technically skilled professional musicians - Martin France!








Watch the video below to see UK drum master Martin France playing our new soon to be released Kontakt sample library (which also works with the FREE Kontakt player!) in an acoustic jazz situation at the royal academy of music! The video features the raw drum sounds from the pack played live on the DTX-700 e-drum kit and mixed entirely inside our easy to use and powerful interface! 



Check out the website to learn all about it!

http://www.rattlyandraw.com/martin-france-drums.html


*Endorsements:*

Here's what some drummers and producers you may know have said about Martin France Drums:


*Bill Bruford (King Crimson, Yes, Genesis)*
“Martin France is a drummer’s drummer, a musician’s musician. His years of experience of music-making at the highest level and his personal touch at the drum kit have combined to produce this exceptional drum library.
The downloadable software package is aimed squarely at today’s drummers, composers and writers who need a wide range of potential application options in their choice of drum sounds. Martin has recorded great sounding kits, snares and cymbals with dozens of microphone selections and placements, and multiple dynamic layers, affording exhaustive sound flexibility in terms of mixing within different sonic settings.
With excellent trigger characteristics for a drummer using an electronic set-up, Martin France Drums is possibly the best ‘reacting’ drum software on the market today. The package offers not only an unusual but classic choice of drums which suit any music, but also years of experience in what they should sound like. I wish we’d had this when I was around.”

*Jon Kelly (Kate Bush, Paul McCartney)*
“Martin France is a very very good drummer, and this is his very very good sample library! These drums are as good as it gets, the quality of the sound and tone of the drums is exceptional.”

*Damian Taylor (Björk, Prodigy, Arcade Fire, Killers, Frou Frou)*
“This is a freakishly detailed and lifelike instrument for a real person to really play. Next level stuff.”

*Jeremy Stacey (Sheryl Crow, Wayne Krantz, Noel Gallagher, Tom Jones, Robbie Williams)*
“This sounds exciting and different, Martin is a fantastic and very individual player, and being from a jazz background has a lot of subtlety and finesse in his playing, and also has great taste in drums and cymbals, which all points to making this a very different sounding set of samples from a lot of drum libraries that are out there at the moment.”

*Cameron Craig (Björk, Unkle, Sia, Duffy)*
“An amazingly detailed drum library from an amazing drummer and the team at Rattly and Raw. The amount of control you can muster from this instrument is incredible, from tuning, damping and effecting the drums, it's like recording with real drums and so much more.” 

*Neil Percy (Principal Percussion London Symphony Orchestra, Karl Jenkins, John Williams)*
“What a treat these samples are for all musicians ‘serious’ about using quality sounds from the drum set, recorded by one of the most in-demand drummers and a consummate musician.”

*Frank Ricotti (Freddie Mercury, Tina Turner, Pet Shop Boys, Hans Zimmer)*
“I look forward with anticipation to this soon-to-be-released drum sample collection featuring Martin France. I have worked with Martin for many years both recording and performing, so combining his unique musical style and dynamic touch will I’m sure produce a formidable, highly creative “one of a kind” product for both drummers & composers/producers.”

*Paul Clarvis (Sting, Harrison Birtwistle, Michael Nyman, Michel Legrand)*
“Anything Martin France turns his hand to will be great.” 

*Dave Mattacks (George Harrison, Paul McCartney, Elton John, Joan Armatrading)*
“Martin France - a top chap who knows exactly what he's doing on a set of drums!” 



*Follow us:
*
Follow us on twitter and facebook for more details and a chance to win a free copy when it's released by entering our competition starting next week!!!!

@rattlyandraw

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rattly-And-Raw/276900772439554

Many thanks!


----------



## bbunker (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, that sounds pretty phenomenal.

I need another drum library like I need another hole in my head to replace the hole in my head that I added the last time that I bought that other one that I also needed in such a manner - but this is really intriguing, and I really want to hear more. With Martin's lineage, I'd bet money there's going to be a demo drenched in Nordic reverb with a vaguely chorus-y guitar, and I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like Rattly and Raw is heading in a new direction with this release. The drums sound very nice in the video. I'd love to hear the drum performance solo though (I kept getting distracted by the performance of the pianist).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 16, 2015)

Also just wondering - you mentioned above to follow you on Facebook and Twitter for more info and a chance to win. I'm following you on Facebook and it says there to follow you on Twitter for a chance to win. Does that mean Twitter is the place the competition will be held? I don't have a Twitter account so wouldn't be able to enter unfortunately.


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 17, 2015)

Hiya!! Firstly, thanks for the kind words! 

Secondly, you'll be able to enter the competition from facebook too!!!!

Lastly, there are definitely some unique features of this library that should tempt even the most serious drum-library hoarder!!

We'll be posting some new videos very soon with solo drums, sound demos and martin's reasons for making the pack!

The very best to you all

Em


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 18, 2015)

As promised some solo drums! - here is a video of Martin shredding away using only Martin France Drums



http://www.rattlyandraw.com/martin-france-drums.html (www.rattlyandraw.com/martin-france-drums.html)


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all! Here's a video focusing on the basic kits and presets that come with Martin France Drums, including a comparison with the live kit recording and the samples!


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 24, 2015)

And here's a video showing one of the USP - our Soundcheck Mode - ideal for super fast custom midi mapping:


----------



## Da Vici (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds awesome. How many RoundRobins does a Kit have?


----------



## Da Vici (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to hear a demo with these drums in a solid rockmix


----------



## Da Vici (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to hear a demo with these drums in a solid rockmix


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 28, 2015)

Da Vici said:


> Sounds awesome. How many RoundRobins does a Kit have?



When designing the randomisation engine section of our voice playback engine we found we only needed 6 (but no less) to avoid machine gunning and get the result we were after. This was helpful in bringing the size of the library down also (still 32gb uncompressed tho - 15gb compressed)


----------



## rattlyandraw (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!! Martin France Drums Is now available from our website

www.rattlyandraw.com

We are also running a competition on Facebook for a free copy:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rattly-And-Raw/276900772439554

Details are in the top post. It's a simple share and like competition.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Rattly and Raw, just wondering has there been a winner yet?


----------



## amordechai (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds phenomenal!


----------



## rattlyandraw (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi there! We're extending the competition for an extra two weeks as there has been more interest than we expected! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rattly-And-Raw/276900772439554

Details are in the top post. It's a simple share and like competition.


----------



## rattlyandraw (Oct 27, 2015)

We're pleased to announce the Competition has been won by Pieter Prince ! Congrats!!

Please get in touch and your free copy of Martin France Drums will be on it's way to you!

Many thanks to all that entered!


----------



## rattlyandraw (Nov 7, 2015)

For those interested, there's a fairly detailed and independent review here:

http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2015/11/05/martin-france-drums-review/


----------



## rattlyandraw (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All! 

The Gui video is now live:


----------

